# Viscount info?



## Melli25 (Jul 11, 2019)

Friend is selling this Viscount coast king bike. Very cool. Any info is great he wants 140$ seems okay


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2019)

About a $100 over the money in my book. If it were nice and complete that would be a decent price


----------



## Melli25 (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks! I wasn’t to sure. It’s super cool. He has a lady’s Iverson Tank bike that’s about the same price that’s killer. I’m weighing options for a new build.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 13, 2019)

Built by Evans, '58-'62. I'd think it's worth $100.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 14, 2019)

Looks like #4.



These middleweight cantilever frames had fairly short seat tubes (lowrider), and required the integral clamping (wedge type) seat post.


----------

